
Ask HN: A Fresh Set of Eyes - doesitmatter42
I&#x27;m in my mid forties and recently came across the work of Joseph Campbell. Have been pretty agnostic my whole life (and from that perch looked down on religious types) I feel like I have discovered a whole another mode of thinking about self and the world we live in. Which made me think that, as we get older and more set in our ways, it&#x27;s not very often that we get to see the world around us with a fresh set of eyes. I&#x27;m curious, to those of you who have lived life a bit and found something that altered your view of the world, what was it, how was that experience?
======
throwlaplace
If you really watch this and you really listen to it, and really think about
it, it will change the way you treat people:

[https://youtu.be/8CrOL-ydFMI](https://youtu.be/8CrOL-ydFMI)

~~~
nickthemagicman
It's kind of shocking to me that so many people don't understand that others
have different perspectives and meanings to life and don't think exactly the
same as them.

~~~
throwlaplace
dfw's point is deeper (and its implications more shocking): most people don't
realize other people exist (in the same way that they themselves do).

------
adamhendrix
i agree

